# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Trying Terrarium Jar , can i import these moss & lichen?

## marimo

has anyway buy these from here ?
can we import these plants from US? will it pass the custom?

Methuselah's Beard, lichen .. etc
http://dzonoquaswhistle.blogspot.com...and-ferns.html

What is the red bean sprout plant?
surprisingly the base plant is star moss, that we use in aquatic also
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s...d/P4180016.jpg

----------


## lucasjiang

The red bean sprout plant is the spore packs of the star moss, the green 'head' contains all the spores inside.

----------


## marimo

thats is interesting , do it behave the same way, submerged?

----------


## shyta

haha i also intending to start a simple one in december when i have the time.. but wow that red sprout looks cute and interesting

----------


## cdckjn

I think that if you bring these in from the US, when you have the terrarium, it should be in a rather cool and humid environment.

----------


## stormhawk

If you intend to bring these in from the US, you might not get past Customs. Any plant that has soil on it on the roots or anything else, will not clear Customs. The AVA has a strict view on importation of plants and related materials from overseas locations into Singapore. Read here for more:

http://www.ava.gov.sg/InformationFor...ants/index.htm

It would be best to contact AVA directly regarding the plants/lichen that you intend to import from the US. I think it would be much easier if you go to a plant nursery and ask them if they can bring these in for you, at a reasonable price.

I found this piece of info that you might want to look into:




> What should I do when a consignment of plants/seeds arrive through parcel post?
> 
> When a consignment of plants/seeds arrive through parcel post, Singapore Post (SP) will inform you of the arrival of the parcel and send the parcel to Plant Regulatory Branch/Plant Health Section, AVA, for post entry inspection, prior to approval. The post entry inspection of the parcel is conducted in your pressence. You will need to provide the necessary information as stipulated in the form "Application For The Import Approval Through Parcel Post" and submit the invoice and phytosanitary certificate to our officers. If the inspection is satisfactory and the documents are in order, you will need to make payment for the import permit, which would cost $11, either by NETS or Cashcard before the parcel can be released to you.


From the AVA website under FAQ for Plants.

----------


## marimo

still work in progress, have some ideas , may be finishing it on weekends.



reindeer moss, sheet moss, cladophora

----------


## felix_fx2

Can have a full view of the jar?
I cannot find much place got sell.

----------


## marimo

2nd try on terrarium jar , using seiryu chips and live moss to scape iwagumi theme

----------


## marimo



----------


## Shadow

that is beautiful. What are those green and white branchy thing? never seen them locally

----------


## felix_fx2

Good job!
Your dry rock scape is good IMO.

----------


## marimo

the branchy is call reindeer moss , grown mainly in canada

----------


## shyta

just wondering what layers of substrate do you have? drainage pebbles, charcoal and indoor potting soil?

----------


## cdckjn

Cool scaping. I like the the way the moss is like a "tree" and the correct size to rocks to complment the flora. Great Job!

----------


## marimo

a few river stones + small rock chips to absorb moisture
didnt add charcoal as not sealing it, not expecting odour
add own mix of soil

close up .. the tiniest rock chip is in between the tree and the big rock
suppose to act as the furthest mountain

----------


## s98432512

> a few river stones + small rock chips to absorb moisture
> didnt add charcoal as not sealing it, not expecting odour
> add own mix of soil
> 
> close up .. the tiniest rock chip is in between the tree and the big rock
> suppose to act as the furthest mountain


awesomely nice!!!!

----------


## Ecalyte

Seems very well thought of and it came out brilliant! Bro this is fantastic work..  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy: 

Please do more of this and share the picture with us!

----------


## dubbs

@marimo: what moss did you use in the little jar? and where can you find them from?

----------


## mukyo

So cool.
What kind of growth will these setups go into actually

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Merviso

Very nicely done! Is these jar from IKEA?  :Well done:

----------


## mincedmeat

Looks like the Ikea ones, just without the lids.

----------


## AQMS

you can get those at artfriend.

----------


## mynmyn

hi marimo
where did you purchase the moss?
i'm trying to locate this type of moss for my terrarium as well. 
would appreciate a reply. thanks!  :Smile:

----------

